# Advice on breeding minis needed



## Superhit_boy (25 d ago)

Hoping I can get some advice on this, wanting to know how it all works, any legalities, prices, risks etc. And is it something worth doing?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't think there's a huge demand for mini horses. The only person I know who breeds mini horses is very active showing them and producing valuable horses because they are raised and trained for a purpose. In order for horses to be valuable they need a job. Either as riding or driving animals. If you just buy some average horse, it isn't going to be profitable. My best advice is to talk to a horse breeder if you have specific questions on the process.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

You would need to know genetics and bloodlines well, because minis can carry deforming dwarfism genes.


----------



## puff (Jan 18, 2021)

The horse (including minis) is already over populated - don't breed more to end up at the slaughter house


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

puff said:


> The horse (including minis) is already over populated - don't breed more to end up at the slaughter house


Minis do not go to slaughter. Not the professionally run plants anyway. They are just not big enough, not enough weight to them.
So where do they go when unwanted? Either to a very low class low end sale where they bring next to nothing, or worse, they get shoved out into a back lot to starve. 

To the OP, 
If you are planning to breed, MAKE SURE there is a market for what you are breeding. Do your research before you start. Know what the market is, know what the market wants.


----------



## DebraDoll (9 mo ago)

puff said:


> The horse (including minis) is already over populated - don't breed more to end up at the slaughter house


We actually offer an alternative to that nightmare! After rehabbing Minis with love and patience for about a year we gift them FREE to horse savvy families with Special Needs Children! We are located in the Catskill Mountain region of NYS.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

The OP's flag suggests that they are in Turkey.

As far as I'm aware Turkey was bringing its laws into line with Europe, therefore they will need to follow EU Equine Passport regulations including, microchipping, drug use and saying whether or not their animals are for consumption.

Also, import laws if they want to bring in mares and/or a stallion.

Honestly, they need to go to their government's website and to speak to local owners, vets and breeders to research the legalities and other issues.

Only then will they know if there's a market for children's rides, riding schools, driving, or show circuit etc. They'd need to focus on a few well bred, healthy, ponies rather than producing a load.

Would they be used for meat? Some breed for the table, occasionally ponies and foals. Again, I can't see a market in the country, but perhaps exported into EU; for the table or zoos. How small is too small. I'm only guessing, as I don't know enough about the situation over there...

Once they know who they are producing for, they'll understand if it's worth the effort.


----------

